# Performance bike to discontinue Lunar Light tubes



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

I was at performance bike to stock up on tubes and Lunar Lights are on clearance and are not going to be made anymore. This is probably due to the fact that that they are inconsistent and are prone to leaks... but they are light. Maxxis makes a tube that is just as light but has to be used with some rim cloth over the rim tape.


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

I used to love those tubes. Last time I bought them, they tried to kill me.

Check them CAREFULLY for long shallow cuts parallel to the seam. Less than a year ago, I bought three Lunar Lights from the Performance Bike in Redmond.

One flatted overnight and one explosively blew out when I was out JRA. I got lucky on the second one as it was just a big bang on a slow uphill, but had it happened 15 seconds earlier it would have been an ugly crash: totally flat front with the tire blown off the rim. But my bad for not checking the second one.

The third Lunar Light box didn't even have a Lunar Light inside. 

Both Lunar Lights had perfectly straight cuts most of the way through the tube; the cuts were > 8" long, presumably put in accidentally by a burr on a machine during manufacturing. 

Performance did NOT care about any of the above. I'm still pissed about the WTF the guy behind the counter gave me for trying to show them the flatted tube. I called PB's Customer Service and they didn't care either. 

Idjits.


Rolland


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Seems like its catching up with them... I like them too, I haven't any real problems with them other than slow leaks. However, I ran one on a new tire and after the first night of riding, I woke up to a flat. I have noticed that they are tacky out of the box and its easy to damage them on the install or when taking off a tire, a little baby powder does the trick. I bought some more for this season and then it will be time to try some new tubes....


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

They changed their tube supplier. The new tubes suck, and they're more expensive.


----------



## pinnacle10 (Sep 11, 2006)

I was just looking to buy some and wondered why they weren't on the Performance site. I run tubeless, but loved the Lunar Light tubes as a backup because they were so light and easy to carry. I could put them in a pocket and not even notice.

Any suggestions on where to get a light tube that won't cost too much?


----------

